# my luck finally changed.....



## honers (Nov 13, 2009)

yesterday mornin with all that nice frost....i finally got my straps for the dinner table....but i learned one thing for sure....doesn't matter how much you practice when you got something brown in front of ya all things change....
to start with i went out wednesday and challenged my inner self by turning down a real nice buck at 40 yards....couldn't tell ya how big he was....once i saw his rack extend about 6-8 inches outside his ears i told myself to quit looking and concentrate on the "zone"....if only he would of came on this side of a downed tree it would of been a 30 yarder but he decided to take the other route which put it at 40 and i'm not to confident yet at that range....specially since i have that small profile bow with little room for error the farther back you go....didnt want to shoot and have yote bait....he was definately hot on a doe...hope the opportunity is closer the next time
but then yesterday was a different story....had a doe show up bout 20 yards...took the shot and heard a loud thwackkk....it took off and i actually thought i hit a tree...lost her in the thicket....picked her out bout 10 minutes later and it once again came walking to me....thought that was pretty nice of her to give me a second chance....this time i hit her and she went and bedded down 15 yards behind my stand....i reallly didnt know if i hit her or not....well she stood there for a little while then laid down and i thought great....she's beddin down for the day....well i watched her finally take her final nap....recovered my arrow....looked for my first one found it and it to had blood....
found her bout 50 yards away...and this is where my first paragraph comes into play....i was so nervous....kisser button never made it to it's location....didnt get my thumb in it's proper position and both shots ended up being gut shots...so im glad i got my straps but very dissapointed in my shot locations... turned out to be a button buck and a nice little doe....
but i'm on the board and ready to head out tomorrow mornin....straps and catfish loins for supper tonite and give my first try at eating a heart...anyone ever try that before


----------



## Jim (Nov 15, 2009)

nice job man! I cant wait to see what it will be like when I finally get my opportunity.


----------



## FloridaBassGirl (Nov 15, 2009)

*Good for you!* =D> 
Sounds like a classic case of buck fever...lol Boy have I been there a few times myself.. but at least you got it and it didn't get a chance to get under some type of shelter/brush and you lose the kill for nothing with a gut shot.... I plan on getting my stand warmed after Thanksgiving. I have it set already (Good thing I am a Daddy's girl, he set it for me about 3weeks or so ago...lol) I will be happy with ANYTHING this season.. as I missed last General Gun and this last Spring Gobbler season! 

Keep it up & Good hunting too you!


----------



## honers (Nov 15, 2009)

tks to all.....dinner was good....cant wait for shotgun season only a few days away.....be nice to be able to take a shot at 80 yards for once in a while.....


----------



## switchback (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats on the straps and we've all been there at one time or another.


----------



## honers (Nov 23, 2009)

shotgun season was very good for me this year....plugged me a nice 11 pointer sunday mornin....wasn't huntin for a rack but he was the only deer i saw that mornin....pics and a little detail on my huntin trip....


----------



## honers (Nov 25, 2009)

to make a very long story on this short.....i was about 10 minutes from calling it a day cause i still had to get my clothes packed and drive 5 hours to get to home....early morning on sunday didnt start out good as i couldn't find the stand in the dark and this double stand i was in creaked everytime mother nature would blow a gust of wind at me....while standing and trying to get some blood flow i spotted some brown heading down a huge ridge...a few grunt calls later he came to within 60 yards where i slung a piece of lead at him and watched him run 125 yards up another ridge before finally laying down to take a very long nap....
as my buddy and me went to fetch him we noticed that one of his antlers had broke off...so the hunt was on but with a good set of eyes with me we managed to find the broken main beam....first pic was taken where he lay and the second one was at camp after a few celebration cold ones....
he's an eleven pointer, actual weight unknown but guessing by the huffing and puffing he field dressed probalby 160 - 175 lbs....and yes this one is heading for my wall to go along with my first turkey and Canadian walleye

in the woods






after a few high five cold ones....


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2009)

Congrats on a great looking buck.


----------



## Andy (Nov 25, 2009)

Congrats on the nice buck, and finding the broken beam, I know taxidermists can fix that, but nothing like the real thing. 

:beer:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 25, 2009)

Congrats on a dandy buck.

What is that hanging out of your pocket? Keeping his jewels for a souvenir? :lol:


----------



## Andy (Nov 25, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Congrats on a dandy buck.
> 
> What is that hanging out of your pocket? Keeping his jewels for a souvenir? :lol:




May sound funny, but proabably supper.... I know several people that eat them.


----------



## honers (Nov 26, 2009)

quackr....LOL....funny you would ask....i was gonna send em to my x-wife....she always told my dad when he was huntin that she wanted a change purse.....but i wasn't gonna clean it out....send it whole....cruel ole man aint i


----------



## ncfishin (Nov 30, 2009)

little bit late on the post. i didn't realize there was a hunting forum on the site. eat the heart. it's good. slice it bout 3/4 inch thick, bread and fry. good chow. congrats on your luck. i've been hunting and eating the wild for the best part of my life. aint killed a wall hanger yet, but seen a few. too anxious to get that good meat in the freezer. good luck with the rest of the season. as long as you recover your deer, with the bullets available today, a gut shot aint so bad. get all the meat without the damage. unless it's a texas heart shot. hehe


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

> and give my first try at eating a heart..



how's that taste? like chicken? lol


----------

